# Peterborough, Disapointment



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi All 

Unfortunately we have had to cancel Peterborough.. Garry, my friend and the landlord at the Golden Lion was rushed into hospital yesterday with a heart attack.. he had a heart condition and was due to have a triple bypass, that's now been brought forward. 

Jan and I will be looking after the pub until he returns and will be helping him when he gets home.. 

Hope everyone has a great time, we were really looking to meeting everyone .. on the bright side John (RR) will be using our tickets.. 

Have a good one mate.. don't spend too much.. 

All the best 

Jim n Jan


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

There's always Newbury, lets hope your friend is up and about by then.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim, hope he comes through it OK. A friend in need, he's a lucky man to have friends like you.

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jim,

I hope your friend recovers fully.

I bumped into a work colleague and observed I hadn't seen him around the last few weeks. Had he had a holiday? Of sorts, he said, he just popped into the local hospital for a triple bypass. He looked good!

Sorry I'll miss you all at Peterborough, but priorities!

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jim

Sorry to hear that. Garry is a terrific chap and gave us a great weekend over Easter. Best wishes to him


Stew


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

My father in Law had one, he had a few complications initially but he was out in such a short time and on his way to recovery VERY quickly. He felt better almost immediatley. Its amazing that these surgeons have made surgery like this almost routine. Best of luck to your friend


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hopefully if its been caught early enough and the anti thrombilitic drugs given, the damage will be minimised. Good luck to the bloke.

As for you Jim, I do think we are destined to never meet! Nevermind though mate, its a noble cause. Pull me a cold frosty one!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hope Garry makes a full recovery and quickly.

As it has been said lucky to have a mate like yourself.

Ta VERY much for the tickets.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

got your PM Jim, no worries. Hope Gary gets better soon, he serves the best pint of Speckled Hen for miles around. Give him our best.

Dave & Eddi

656 & Tawny


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Jim,


Hope Garry goes on ok. If you need any help give us a call.

I take it you have sent your tickets to RR did you let Clianthus know :?: else you will be in deep doo doo with her :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Jim

Hope Garry gets better soon. At least he knows the pub will be in safe hands. See you soon.

Sonja


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the good wishes, I'll pass them on to Garry when I see him.. 

Have a great weekend  


I'm off back to the grind stone ..


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

RedSonja said:


> At least he knows the pub will be in safe hands.Sonja


The pub might be safe enough, but I don't hold out much hope for the stock of "Speckled Hen" once Jim gets started. :lol: :lol:

Seriously Jim, send our best wishes to Gary, we look forward to spending another weekend in his company once he's got over his health problems.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Gary's ill health. Send him our best wishes and hope he feels better soon.
Good luck in running the pub.
Kath, Keith and Farhan.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Jim
sorry you wont be there at weekend was looking foward to meeting you
hope your freind gets well soon
best wishes to you both
Tony


----------

